# The Grindhouse Thread



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Michael Bacall, Eli Roth and Omar Doom Cast in Quentin Tarantino's Half of GRINDHOUSE, the Highly Anticipated Double Feature Co-directed with Robert Rodriguez

NEW YORK, NEW YORK (September 8, 2006) - Quentin Tarantino has cast Michael Bacall ("CSI: Crime Scene Investigation"), Eli Roth ("Hostel") and newcomer Omar Doom in his half of GRINDHOUSE, the highly anticipated double feature he is making with Robert Rodriguez, which will include two films joined by faux ads and trailers. Rodriguez's movie is called PLANET TERROR, while Tarantino's movie is DEATH PROOF, a slasher flick. Bacall, Roth and Doom are cast in DEATH PROOF alongside Kurt Russell and Zoe Bell, Rosario Dawson, Vanessa Ferlito, Jordan Ladd, Rose McGowan, Sydney Tamiia Poitier, Marley Shelton, Tracie Thoms and Mary Elizabeth Winstead who were previously announced in July at the 2006 San Diego Comic Con International. The announcement was made today by Quentin Tarantino and Dimension Films.

The ensemble cast for Rodriguez's PLANET TERROR includes Freddy Rodriguez, Rose McGowan, Josh Brolin, Naveen Andrews, Marley Shelton, Michael Biehn, Stacy Ferguson (also known as Fergie of the Black Eyed Peas), Jeff Fahey, and Michael Parks.

GRINDHOUSE is being shot in the tradition of the '70s exploitation films that have significantly influenced both Rodriguez and Tarantino.

Tarantino began shooting DEATH PROOF in Austin, Texas on August 21st. Erica Steinberg and Elizabeth Avellan are serving as producers. Rodriguez recently completed principal photography on PLANET TERROR in Austin, with Elizabeth Avellan serving as producer.

GRINDHOUSE will be released in theatres nationwide on Easter weekend - April 6, 2007.

Shannon McIntosh, executive vice president of production and post production, Sandra Condito, vice president of production and development and Richard Saperstein, president of production, are overseeing the project on behalf of Dimension Films, reporting to Bob Weinstein.

Source: WeinsteinCo.

As with many of their films, I will be there opening day if humanly possible. Oh, how I hope to work with these guys one day on a project. If anyone can pull off this type of movie, it's Tarantino and Rodriguez. I'm really looking forward to seeing more info on *GrindHouse* in the days to come. I have been following film's progress and decided to hold off making a thread for it until final casting was called. Well the day has finally come so feel free to post all your comments about this sure to be blockbuster here.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice. I finally have a reason to look forward to Easter.....


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Caught a preview of the movie on the Scream Awards last night. Looks real promising.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yup! And for those who haven't seen it yet, here's a link for the preview:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/7409


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Saw the awards too.... kick arse. Gotta love the splatter. Kill Bill rocked. I finally saw a martial arts flick which had to be inspiration for Tarantino - blood everywhere. It was hilarious.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I liked both Kill Bill I and II. I went with my friends on Girls Night Out to see both movies. I love the spraying blood. Decent!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes - the spraying blood never ceases to entertain! (the exception is probably seeing one's own!)


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good preview. Looks insane! That will be a must see.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*First Pix From Grind House!*

We see some stills from the character Mickey Rourke was supposed to play being portrayed by Kurt Russell and also some of the ever lovely homewrecker Rose McGowan.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

As of this posting, it will be just about 8 hours and some change before the premiere of the Official *Grind House *trailer. Here's the link on Yahoo movies for that and a stack of stills. Check 'em out, suckas!

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/grindhouse.html;_ylt=AlRmke0vIlFNubGE1xViRfRfVXcA


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The Official Website is now up! Not much over there right now, but with an April 6 release date, you can be sure you will be seeing much more in the weeks to come.

http://www.grindhousemovie.net/


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Wednesday, January 17, 2007
Get more *Grindhouse* news

B-D reader Kenny C. sent in some amazing news from Sheri Moon Zombie's official website, today they've posted the first official still from Rob Zombie's "Werewolf Women of the SS". The short _faux_ trailer will play inbetween Quentin Tarantino's "Death Proof" and Robert Rodriguez's "Planet Terror" when Dimension Films' *Grindhouse* hits theaters April 6th. Zombie's short also stars Udo Kier (Blood of Dracula), Sybil Danning (the Howling II), Bill Moseley (Texas Chainsaw Massacre II, House of 1000 Corpses), Tom Towles (The Devil's Rejects) and WWE wrestlers Test (Andrew Martin) and Vladimir Kozlov. Read on for the pic.

This photo is of Sheri's character "Eva Krupp" from the trailer, which will be about 3 1/2 minutes long and will run in-between Quentin Tarantino & Robert Rodriguez's 2 GRINDHOUSE films. This photo shows only one of 3 beautiful costumes that Sheri will be wearing in the short. 
*
Pic comes from her official website:*


----------

